

Anti-Piracy Outfits Launch Attack on BitTorrent Protocol - sparknlaunch12
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-outfits-launch-attack-on-bittorrent-protocol-120519/

======
pbrook
Leave it to TorrentFreak to take a couple sentences of hypothesis from a
thoroughly researched analysis and blow it into a story. Reading the original
piece, it is clear that the source and purpose of these packets is unknown,
and behavior has been observed which wouldn't necessarily match up with a
poisoning attack. It is unfortunate that TorrentFreak couldn't just report the
anomaly accurately, and instead had to spin it into something completely
unfounded.

~~~
sp332
Well it seems very similar to the Pirate Pay system,
[https://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-funded-startup-aims-to-
ki...](https://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-funded-startup-aims-to-kill-
bittorrent-traffic-120513/)

------
benologist
TorrentFreak are just amazing at pandering to sites like HN.

"The security researchers don’t make any conclusive claims about the origins
of the attacks, but they do note that anti-piracy groups are a possible
source."

------
yaix
Pirate Pay? LOL, at least they have a sense of humor.

Are they only corrupting certain files -- i.e. the movies they target -- or do
they cause a general damage to BT? It wasn't really clear in the artice if
these "false positives" are only showing when downloading certain files, or
generally on BT, regardless of what you exchange.

------
sp332
This might well violate FCC rules. It's equivalent to jamming a communications
channel.

